# American or British secondary/middle schools in alain



## JEB (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like some advice on a good school for my daughter. I am planning on traveling to Al Ain at the end of August and would like information on international schools in Al ain. I'd appreciate any/ a smuch information as possible.

Thanks


----------

